# Where can i buy SX core in uae



## aq145 (Apr 29, 2021)

Does anybody know where i can buy SX core in uae , sharjah and ajman or other places if you know.


----------



## KatherineMackenzie (May 1, 2021)

Try to find it on Amazon


----------



## aq145 (May 7, 2021)

KatherineMackenzie said:


> Try to find it on Amazon


i tried but there wasn't i even tried other websites but they only sell pre-built


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2021)

At this time of year, it's hard to say.

You might be looking at a World shortage, a Regional shortage due to people online shopping for Eid al-Fitr next week, or a Government ban on showcasing certain products during the Month of Fasting aka Ramadan.

Try again after the Holiday and you'll probably have a better sense of the actual situation.
If you're shopping from International Online Stores, remember that the UAE is actually a smaller Muslim population than South East Asia, where Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia reside, the latter being the 4th largest Population in the World.

As such, at this time of year, you're up against a lot of International Competition for gift-shopping.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 8, 2021)

did you try the jail?


----------

